

Camcorder Brings Zen to the Shoot - prakash
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/20/technology/personaltech/20pogue.html?ex=1363665600&en=1818a3d5db9849bf&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
prakash
Money quote, albeit tangential to the article: "But Hawkins, a brain
scientist, knew something about people: if you're successful at something the
first time you try, you fall instantly in love with it."

